# New BBQer in KC



## kmccox (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello I came across this site on a search and figured what the hell i'll join in. I have been grilling for a few years and just started smoking (my dad got me into it he competes) I have a Royal Oak "Big Joe" offset smoker, a great outdoors propane verticle smoker, and a custom built double 22" weber kettle grill set up. BTW as the title says I live in KC, well Lee's Summit to be exact.


----------



## chadpole (Jul 8, 2007)

Welcome to SMF. You will love it here. Sounds like you have a pretty good start with your cooker. Maybe you could share some of your "secrets"

Paul


----------



## ron50 (Jul 8, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, you are going to like it here.


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 8, 2007)

Glad you found us kmccox. It's always good to have another MO person aboard. Remember we like to see lots of pics too. 

Hey when you get the chance be sure to add your pin to the SMF Push Pin Map We gotta keep the Michigan people in line.

Keep Smokin


----------



## keywesmoke (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello up there, glad you found us, this site is so rich with info, you'll be stuck here!


----------



## tonto1117 (Jul 8, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF kmccox. Glad you found us and enjoy!!! 




YOU VIL BE ASSIMILATED.........


----------



## t-bone tim (Jul 8, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, and hello from Canada...don't forget the pics


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF, sounds if if you've got your hardware ready and waiting. On this site you can find a lot of friendly advise and a few chuckles too. Good Luck and Good Smoke.


----------



## fuzzynavel (Jul 8, 2007)

alright another smoke brother from the kc metro! welcome to the group bud..


----------



## franco61365 (Jul 8, 2007)

Welcome aboard, I am in Independence MO, new to smoking and new to group, I have been amazed at all the help here!


----------



## ultramag (Jul 9, 2007)

Welcome to SMF from from yet another Missourian kmccox!!!


----------



## kmccox (Jul 9, 2007)

thanks guys for the warm welcome, its nice to find somewhere I can share and bounce ideas off of


----------



## peculiarmike (Jul 9, 2007)

Welcome! From down Peculiar way. 
Post some pics of your equipment and what it produces.


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 9, 2007)

A hearty welcome from Delaware! Be prepared to become addicted!


----------



## ajthepoolman (Jul 10, 2007)

Greetings from Topeka!  You will love it here!


----------



## cajun_1 (Jul 10, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 10, 2007)

Welcome Kmccox -

You'll get plenty of ideas here there not much we haven't smoked so if your thinking about something give a yell and we're here to help!


----------



## crownovercoke (Jul 10, 2007)

Welcome from Oak Grove.  You will fit right in here.  There is a lot of knowledge and friendship on SMF.  You can post your own ideas and recipes as well and they will always be appreciated...

Welcome and smoke on!!


----------



## billyq (Jul 10, 2007)

Livin in KC you got alot to live up to!  No pressure, though.  Welcome to the SMF.  Good people around here.  I'd like to know more about your smoker.


----------



## kmccox (Jul 10, 2007)

I was looking a my options and was pretty set on the char-broil double door untill I walked into walmart and saw this one. I can't find it on their web site or a single word about it online, kinda weird. Its a Royal Oak "Big Joe" offset it looks just like the horizon classic 20" only the stack is a little shorter and the two door handles are larger and chrome, i'll try to get some accual pics up but here is a horizon that looks very similar.
Attachment 3581


----------



## Dutch (Jul 10, 2007)

kmccox, Welcome to SMF. Nice to have you along. Since your Dad got you in to competitions, get him to join our great bunch here at SMF.

Enjoy!


----------

